# Label weight question



## Bluecheetah (Feb 1, 2020)

Hi everyone! 
I just made a few bars out of a heart shaped mold. Each of the bars have different weights. Some are 3.5 ounces and some are closer to 4 ounces. 

What do I put for weight on my packaging? This is my first time making bar soaps and I’m unsure of how to label the weight since each bar is different.


----------



## amd (Feb 4, 2020)

If you are handwriting your labels, weigh each one and go slightly under the current weight. 
- OR - 
What I do: Weigh all the soaps and go slightly under the lowest weight. For example: My t&s soaps average 5.4 - 5.8 oz. I label them at 5 oz.
Soaps will continue to lose weight as they age. I've had some that I've had to relabel after a year or two because they fell just slightly under the labeled weight.
I see you're also in the US so you will need to label weight as:
Net Weight # Ounces (# grams)


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 4, 2020)

I label the same as amd.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 4, 2020)

The net weight is the minimum weight at the time the consumer receives the bar. I estimate 8-10% loss during a 6-8 week cure. So if one of my freshly cut bars weighs 5 oz, the cured bar might be 4.5 - 4.6 oz. I would sell it as a 4 or 4.25 ounce bar to allow a little margin for ongoing weight loss. 

When I design a label, I use one value for the net weight that's realistic for how I make my bars. I also double check the weights when I package. Every once in awhile, a bar doesn't make the grade, so it gets split in two and used for samples, or I sell the bar at a discount.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 4, 2020)

I leave a place on my labels to handwrite the weight. When I wrap my soaps after their 6-8 week cure I weigh each bar and still take a tenth or so off the weight then write it on the label.


----------



## JackofallShaves (Feb 5, 2020)

I had the same question, this helped clarify things quite a bit. My shaving soap weighs 6.2 oz. after a 2 week cure(hot process), I guess I am going to go with 5.8 oz on the label.


----------

